# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Διακόσμηση Νο2

## Spark

Ειναι η δευτερη παρουσίαση κατασκευής απο σειρα κατασκευων με θέμα την διακόσμηση.
για την κατασκευη αυτη ευχαριστω θερμα τα μέλη αυτης της ιστοσελιδας που μου πρόσφεραν
 τα ηλεκτρικα μοτερ, Δημήτρη Dbnn, Ορεστη ΤρελοςΕπιστημ, Σταματη Stam1982,
ευχαριστω ακόμα τα άλλα μέλη που τους άρεσε τόσο η κατασκευή *Διακόσμηση Νο1* που εβαλαν πολλα λικες...

Αυτη η κατασκευή παράγει τα οπτικα εφε που βλέπετε στο βιντεο.
για την κατασκευη χρησιμοποίησα 6 CD κολλημενα με θερμοκόλλα επάνω σε πλαστικό σωλήνα στέλεχος μαρκαδόρου.
χρησιμοποίησα ηλεκτρικά μοτερ περιστροφης δίσκου φουρνου μικροκυματων οπως αυτα που φαινονται στην φωτο.
η κατανάλωση της κατασκευής ειναι 0.7Watt για τα μοτερ και 5W για την λαμπα LED RGB που εχει ενσωματωμενο κυκλωμα αλλαγης χρωματων.
προσωπικη μου άποψη ειναι πως αυτα τα 5.7βατ προσφερουν το πιο όμορφο αποτέλεσμα απο όλες τις αλλες καταναλώσεις μου.

----------

gsouf (26-11-15)

----------


## stam1982

Σπυρο ομορφη η κατασκευη σου.

----------


## liat

aurora!!!!!  :Applause:

----------


## katmadas

τελεια!

θα την κανω και εγω 100% !!!!

----------


## Spark

ναι καλα, φτιάξτε, πουλήστε και σε κανα κατάστημα για βιτρίνες, ομως οχι λιγότερο απο 40ε,
σε αυτη την τιμη εδωσα, μην μου χαλάσετε την αγορα

----------


## Τέσλα

Πολυ ωραια space κατασταση για το δωματιο

----------

